# S.V. SINDIA of 1887



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

This vessel, of steel construction, believed at one time to have been rigged as a Barque, was built by Harland & Wolff of Belfast, for T & J Brocklebank of Liverpool, and registered in London. Official Number 93757. Her tonnage recorded as 3,067 tons. Dimensions recorded as 229 feet x 45 feet x draught of just over 26 feet. She was launched on 19-11-1887 and completed on 06-02-1888 when handed over to her Owners.

In 1900, the vessel was bought by Rockefeller's Anglo-American Oil Company - a division of the Standard Oil Company. In 1901, her final year, she carried kerosene in containers to the Far East and, for her return voyage to New York city, loaded at Shanghai and Kobe city with miscellaneous merchandise intended for the Christmas 1901 N.Y. market.

However, after a voyage of some five months and 10,000 miles, she ran aground in foul weather, off Ocean City, New Jersey, on 15th December 1901, and quickly became a total loss - fortunately without loss of any of the 33 persons on board, thanks to the good work of the OCLSS - Ocean City Life-Saving Service - (forerunner of the U.S. Coastguard).

In 1900, the era of sail was almost over, steam ships were taking over, so my question is this - why would Standard Oil, whose fleet were principally concerned with the transportation of oil and lengthy passages, invest in a ship such as SINDIA ? 

I have not yet managed to find a photograph of the SV SINDIA when a T & J Brocklebank vessel.

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

In the meantime you may consider my painting of her sistership: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/40485/title/souverain/cat/533


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Is this of interest? 
http://raisethesindia.com/news/news1.html 
http://www.duckworksmagazine.com/09/projects/sindia/



Derek


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Many thanks for taking the trouble to send all that information, Derek. I had seen it before some time ago, having been sent it by a chap in USA who is writing the story and who has asked for some help.

As I queried, it seemed strange to me that the Anglo-American Oil Coy. should invest in a vessel of this type for their intended purpose.

Stein has sent me a cracking image (painting) of what amounted to a sister-ship the H & W built Barque *HOLKAR* which was their Yard No. 205, whereas *SINDIA* was their Yard No. 204, and their dimensions, tonnages and rigging were virtually identical, and of course they were both built for T & J Brocklebank of Liverpool.

Thanks for your help and interest - much obliged.

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

stein said:


> In the meantime you may consider my painting of her sistership: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/40485/title/souverain/cat/533


Superb painting, Stein, you have a great talent. Given that the two ships were built side by side by H & W in the same year, for the same Owners, and their particulars are virtually identical, it is good to see this depiction of what SV SINDIA would look like.

Thanks again,

Angus Mac Kinnon


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

painting of her in my gallery . Derek


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Found this painting of the Sindia, no date I'm afraid. Derek


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Derek Roger said:


> painting of her in my gallery . Derek



Thanks - Do you know who the artist was ?


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

caledonia2006 said:


> View attachment 39525
> 
> 
> Found this painting of the Sindia, no date I'm afraid. Derek



Thanks again - any idea who the artist was ?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is a picture of _Sindia_ ashore:
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Sindia-02.jpg 

I have just read an excellent e-book from Amazon _"Sons of Gentlemen"_ concerning an apprenticeship in the case oil four-masted barque _Brilliant_ in 1911. I suppose it is possible that they thought transporting oil in sailing ships was safer than steamers, as less chance of fire, but at times, it seems it became quite ghastly aboard _Brilliant_ at times with all the fumes from leaking cases filling the entire ship! 

Recommended read.

Bob


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Great image - many thanks - a sad sight however.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

eriskay said:


> Thanks again - any idea who the artist was ?



RICHARD HENRY NEVILLE-***MING (FL.1888-1891) 
THE FOUR-MASTED BARQUE SINDIA UNDER SHORTENED SAIL IN THE CHANNEL sold at Christies for £6,000 in 2006. Derek


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

caledonia2006 said:


> RICHARD HENRY NEVILLE-***MING (FL.1888-1891)
> THE FOUR-MASTED BARQUE SINDIA UNDER SHORTENED SAIL IN THE CHANNEL sold at Christies for £6,000 in 2006. Derek



£6,000 ... ? Jings, H & W never charged Brocklebank much more than that for the genuine article ...... !

Thanks again


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

eriskay said:


> Thanks again - any idea who the artist was ?


I will check it out with the copies I was given by T & J when they moved from Liverpool to London office . This painting was done a long time ago so if there is no name on the picture it may be difficult to find . 
Derek


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

eriskay said:


> Thanks again - any idea who the artist was ?


I will check it out with the copies I was given by T & J when they moved from Liverpool to London office . This painting was done a long time ago so if there is no name on the picture it may be difficult to find . 
Derek


----------

